# I want to know some details about our ftp server.



## fender0107401 (Nov 24, 2009)

Where is the official documentation about freebsd ftp server?

I want to know these servers how to keep them update and contents of every directories.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

Which FreeBSD FTP server? Are you talking about ftp.freebsd.org or the ftpd in the FreeBSD operating system?


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 24, 2009)

I mean "ftp.freebsd.org", for example: ftp://ftp8.tw.freebsd.org/.


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 30, 2009)

haha

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/hubs/index.html


----------

